# Pain with my Payne PG9MAA



## RJinIdaho (Oct 2, 2004)

I had this furnace installed in January of 2003. A little over a year later, it developed a problem; if it has been off for 2-3 days and then I try to start it, the inducer motor runs for a few minutes then the furnace shuts off, the blower never comes on, and I can't get anything to happen until I go out to the furnace, completely cut the power, and then power it back up again. It resets something when I do this because the furnace will start and run normally. I can use it for a day or so then if I shut it off for another 2-3 days, it does the same thing. It ran fine for over a year after it was installed, so something has changed. The dealer changed the circuit board, it seemed to run ok for about a week, then I left it off for a week, now it's doing the same thing again. The dealer had never heard of this problem so they just changed the board thinking it was a circuit issue. Personally I think they were taking a shot in the dark, there has to be something else going on. Thanks for any help. It's not the thermostat, as the dealer bypassed it when they came out and it did the same thing.


----------



## HVAC Doc (Apr 1, 2004)

Have you seen what the diagnostic light shows as a fault?


----------



## RJinIdaho (Oct 2, 2004)

*Payne*



HVAC Doc said:


> Have you seen what the diagnostic light shows as a fault?


It shows a 14 - Ignition lockout. Furnace tech came back out, said gas valve appeared to be sticking and replaced. Furnace ran great for 10 days, now problem starting again same as before. Last night it was going berserk, the inducer motor spinning up and down. My computer speakers are inside the house on the other side of the wall as the furnace; when I hear the inducer motor cut in and out the speakers click with static like a relay opening/closing. So, the circuit board and gas valve have been replaced and obviously this was not a real fix. Will be calling installer again tomorrow, but the impression I get is that they are replacing parts and praying. I know this is hard to troubleshoot since it is intermittent, but I am getting the feeling these furnaces are lemons. I have seen similar complaints from other Carrier and Payne owners about intermittent problems like this. Thanks for any advice.


----------

